# Calgary Brothers of the Leaf Cigar Club [on Facebook]



## vondutch (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi everyone I have started a FB group... please join if you are in Calgary only! 

I think FB may be more popular and more responsive way to try and gather cigar lovers for some herfing and/or general get-togethers and some in person trading!

facebook.com/group.php?gid=107730479274741

CHEERS!
Rudi


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome, thanks for coming!


----------



## vondutch (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, Ken!

Hey, do you guys ever have any large smoking events in Vancouver? Man I'd love to try and do a "Big Smoke Calgary", but I think the laws will not permit such a grand event


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

There is a group of us that get together on a regular basis. Depending on the occassion it may be considerered "Large" (20+ puffers). Stick around, enjoy the forum. :tu


----------

